# Recovery from Fractured Patella



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Long story short, I fractured my patella vertically, towards the medial side at the US Open this year. It was a straight shot to the knee on a sharp rock, but I was surprised to learn that I broke it. The injury will be a week old tomorrow. 

Anyone recovered from a similar injury? Recovery time? Range of motion? Loss of power?


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Was the fracture displaced---did they have to wire it? Are you in a Zimmer splint (immobilizer)? Weight bearing as tolerated with crutches or no crutches?


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Fractured my patella in half last year. It was also displaced. needed 2 screws and wire to put it back together. was not allowed to bend my leg for close to 7 weeks. If your leg is immobilized for more than 4 weeks it will get weak and you will need to strengthen it. its amazing how much muscle i lost in 7 weeks. Hopefully your break is not as bad. Good luck.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

ptcutch said:


> Was the fracture displaced---did they have to wire it? Are you in a Zimmer splint (immobilizer)? Weight bearing as tolerated with crutches or no crutches?


Miraculously, its not displaced. The doc told me weight bearing as tolerated, no crutches. Going for more x-rays next tuesday to make sure there's no step off developing.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Good news if it's not displaced. Not a bad idea to follow up with pictures to make sure there is no change in alignment (not likely with a vertical fracture compared to horizontal/transverse). If you're able to walk relatively comfortably and do gentle ROM exercises your recovery should be relatively quick. Another poster mentioned surgery and immobilization which takes way longer to recover as you can't bend your knee at all when you get out of the brace---requires lots of aggressive rehab. Just be careful not to rush into things--give it a good 6 weeks (depending on x-rays) and gradually re-introduce activitiy. Good luck.


----------



## dbikeco (Feb 7, 2004)

I broken my leg below the knee 4 years ago no surgery I was off the bike for 3 months. good luck.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a quick update:
Went to the doctor yesterday and got another set of x-rays. The bone is healing very well and he was pleased with my range of motion. My orthopedic doctor (who specializes in sports medicine and knee injuries) cleared me to ride on the trainer, road, and to do some xc riding. However, I have lost a fair amount of strength in my right leg. I just got back from a 2 hour road ride this afternoon and my knee feels really good.

Other than that, no downhill racing for about another month.
I'm very pleased with my recovery (guess being young is good for that.


----------

